# new bakery shop started



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Having built a van for it, I now am building the Bakers shop.

It is quite a small model, being made to fit a slab foundation that is 17” long and just under 9” wide; off the length come 2.5” that is going to be the boardwalk.

The boardwalk is the major part of the deck from a Bachmann flat car – the trucks are used under one of my freight cars, the bits are re-used if possible, so nothing goes to waste!

The body of the shop is going to be made from PVC solid foam board, and is based on photos of the building at Silver Plume, Colorado. ‘Railroad Avenue’ used to make a kit of a very similar building that was almost certainly based on it as well. 

This one is a bit smaller than the ‘Railroad Avenue’. kit and certainly smaller than the original – I do not have the space for it! However the idea is from there, first thing is to make the complicated front & side window units. Large areas of ‘glass’ mean that I have used clear styrene from the CD cases, a new to me glue for these is the ‘GS Hypo’ cement, which is clear and does not craze the styrene. I do not have any but I think it can be bought here in the UK, so I will be buying some for a trial.

There is a new supplier of ‘bits’ for scratchbuilders in the USA – Scale Art Model Services – (www.scaleartmodels.com) – they had a hand in the layout of Tom Miller, and are mentioned in the new issue of the magazine ‘Shortline & Narrow Gauge Gazette’ where there is a photo and a short review of some of the bits they are selling. – I have no connection with them!

Meanwhile the glues are slightly thick styrene cement and my main glue – Evostik (epoxy style tube contact cement) The main parts are all styrene, using the dimensions which were slightly adjusted from the ‘Structures of the Early West’ book – where there is a store from Laurin, Montana drawn, which gave me some dimensions to start off with.. 

The false front wraps round the side(above the window) and the area behind is filled to the level of the false front(& side) the roof here will be I think a standing seam metal roof, the main roof will be shingled, and the bakehouse will be corrugated (pop)cans. Nothing like variety! The bakehouse (at the rear) will be an added ‘shed’ portion, and have a board & batten style for the walls, again adding variety.


Here are the first photos of the shop windows, which are 4 major pieces, plus a door, and a base and top to hold all together. The small section of wall has been added to what will become the front, and the length of the main building can be seen on the other wall; that section will be a larger version of the piece on the front, and contain a window, that has just been made with a couple more to the same design being almost complete to my usual style. The other side wall will have two windows in it, - ideas culled from Wild West Model kits, and the back wall, and its bakehouse shed will be added later, when I have decided what to finish it as. 

Here are the first photos 












An outside view - this is the front of the shop with the side on the right. The false front(s) will be added above the windows, with the two fascia panels being part of the front & side. The corbels are to be made first - all 12 (I think) of them!













Looking down on the inside - the two shelves add to the strength of the front which without them is very unstable - the door unit is glued between the two window units.
Extra stiffness is given by the floor and ceiling parts, to assist in holding it together 

The projecting piece on the right is the length of the wall that will be fitted there, the walls are being made from 5mm thick sheet.

Thats all for now, nmore will be added later when I have built it.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start Peter. Sounds like an interesting build. 

Dave


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemax makes some nice Baker Figures...

One is carrying a tray of rolls...the other has a big bag of flower he is carrying...
I have a set for a bakery I am planning on my layout... 

they will fit most time periods as thay have the apron and hat...

If you are more modern... they also ave some Policemen eating Donuts....

just figured they would go with the building...

Philip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that corner entrance.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that doorway and windows


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very interesting project. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great start, the doors and windows look terrific!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work, Peter! It appears that the windows and door are clear styrene? with solid pieces glued to them. At least that's the way I see it when I look at the door, which has tow lowers panels that appear to float in thin air. Is this true? 

I employed a similar technique in my Riders Crossing general store (a work in progress for the last year and a half  ), using clear acrylic for the front of the store, which is mostly windows. It worked pretty well, except for when it came time to mask the "glass" prior to painting. 

Anyway, I was just wondering... 

OK, now show us more, please! 

joe


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. 
You can almost smell the scones & shortbread... 
(vivid imagination required...)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

From Joe - 

Great work, Peter! It appears that the windows and door are clear styrene? with solid pieces glued to them. At least that's the way I see it when I look at the door, which has tow lowers panels that appear to float in thin air. Is this true? 

I employed a similar technique in my Riders Crossing general store (a work in progress for the last year and a half using clear acrylic for the front of the store, which is mostly windows. It worked pretty well, except for when it came time to mask the "glass" prior to painting. 

end of copy

Hi Joe, Re the doors - quite right, though once the paint is done that won't be visible, its half done at the moment. 

I don't mask, too fiddly, but paint with care (& hope, with quietly muttered curses (when I fail, and mess things up) when it goes wrong, a quick clean with a cotton bud normally gets it off), finally I add a coat of Acrylic varnish to the windows (it fills in any scratches, as the styrene can be a bit soft, I will have to try acrylic or polcarbonate to see what that is like), and there will be some part down blinds to assist in hding any 'snafu's' as well. 

All walls and 6 windows have been made, and its is progressing reasonable well.-

Thanks for the comments


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

From Phillip - 

Lemax makes some nice Baker Figures... 

end of copy

Hi Phillip, Yes I have been looking at them but the sale of them here in the UK is a bit poor - the baker is out of stock! 

Can I ask a question re them please? What height are they I have been told(by the web) that they are about 1/32nd scale, which I think will make them at 1/20th about 4' 9" tall, possibly OK but I am still uncertain (not made any easier by a hefty post charge of $11!! 

Thanks for the information I will keep watching the UK site for them.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I only had a tape measure handy in inches...

they are both about 2 1/2 inches tall...

one guys is a bit shorter, but he is bent under the weight of the flour...
If he were standing up tall he would be the same...

hope this helps...

Philip


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

That's a great start and I'm sure will be a worthy addition to the Baker's van when finished. 

Just Plain Folks had a figure included in their sausage company interior complete with apron that'd probably be the size you're looking for. You'd have to provide the baker's hat. The interior was offered as a set about 2005 or so. you might check to see if the figure is still available.

I found a pix of the figure inside my sausage shop.










Another thought too...just plain folks makes some house painters that might work if modified.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Richard, 

Thanks for the thought and the useful photo - Alas they do not seem to have that one in there range at the moment. 

But the photo is most useful, so all is not lost!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter on your mention of acrylic to heal scratches have you tried Future floor polish (acrylic) ? 

Dave


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Hey! you have been reading my old posts!









YES, I use it all the time, its very useful stuff.

Thanks for bringing it up again, it will hopefully gain more users for the stuff., as it much cheaper than the Hobby versions of acrylic varnish. 

Here in the UK is goes by the title 'Johnsons Klear' ( the spelling is correct by the way)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

An ‘in progress’ report on the new shop, - more plastic has been cut, and glue expended to generally good effect. The basic shell is complete with some of the trim, and paint and cladding has been added as well. The building is virtually finished, except for the name decals, and a simple interior.

So back to the build - 

All the windows made first & painted in two colors, those for the back of the building are plainer and in one color, than those for the ‘public’ portion.

The ends of the building are rebated into the sides to provide a greater area for gluing, and the outside is covered with plastic right angles section to cover the joins. All window, and door rectangles are cut before assembly’ I drill the corners so the holes cat be cut from each side, for more I would cut them with a scroll saw, but this was easier to do by hand and a knife.

The sides are scribed for planks (push the scriber on this material: pulling it will rip the surface off; the rear ‘shed’ and back wall are ‘board and batten’, this idea I found on the web – it looks different, as if the rear has been renewed, or replaced, and the color I paint it will reflect fairly new wood. 

The roof above the entrance is the same design as the Silver Plume shop; the roof itself has been made as a ‘stand up seam’ version. Adding more variety some the roof of the store/bake house at the back is made 4 sheets of corrugated iron. The main roof is a shingled roof.

The shorter main roof side (because of the extra ‘lifted’ roof behind the false front) has an intermediate support fitted to hold it up, this is glued to the cross piece that stiffens the walls, and will stop any movement. The roof panels are 2mm thick styrene card.

The two flat pieces above the windows and at the top of the false front are quite detailed – I made the 20 corbels to start with, added the back piece to them all, then fixed them in position. In addition to these I added the panels between them, to give the top and bottom of the (decorated) fronts a common look. 

They were painted as part of the main painting task and when all was complete I added the extra detail onto them. It is made from pre-painted paper strips for the font and on the sides are some shaped, basically a reduction of the shape of the corbels) pieces as well; I made a pattern of the design, cut out all 40, and painted the lot, twice to ensure that the paper is well covered. Later it had another two coats of varnish as well. I used paper as it was easy to do, and more flexible that plastic card.

The shop windows, and front doors are being fitted with blinds to reduce the visibility factor; there is an internal cross wall, but the only detail is a door, and wainscoting painted onto it. Scribe the lines for the door, (which assist in the painting), and add some strips for the door architrave, and cap for the wainscoting – paint these strips before fitting, it is much easier then.

The internal cross piece – a horizontal cross piece of PVC foam strip, made from the PVC strips used by window fitters – is very useful to hold when I was doing the painting of the building! 

I have deliberately left the window displays off – whilst I work out some bakery goods – loaves etc which will be made from ‘air dry’ clay I think. The back wall of the display for the windows – with shelves facing towards (the inside of the windows) will be easily removable. I think there will be some angle strips for glue that can be easily sliced through; I am not certain yet – work is still in progress!

The building fits onto a part of a small paving slab, to locate it there is a distance piece at the back, and two fixing pieces on each side, and at the front a boardwalk has been glued to the flags surface: these can be seen in the photo of the base. Two small screws hold it on, fitting through the concrete foundation pieces. The front boardwalk is from the base of a Bachmann flatcar.

Here are the rest of the photos of the building - 











A view of the fromt doors, showing the added false front; this is glued to the top of the windows which had ane xtra piece added inside to stiffen the windows and add some extra glue area; the front (to the left) has on the back a triangular area for the roof sheets to fit; in addition as this has an added roof inside the flase front there is a strip of scarp added here for that extra roof to be glued to later.












Round to the rear; all board & batten construction, one half of the main roof is fitted and one of the location strips for the roof behind the false front can just be seen. Tjis model has a (mock) concrete foundation, again widening piece were fitted inside the (5mm thick) walls to give a better ghlue area for them to be fitted; next time they mnay be a bit deeper to alolow more spvae for the fixing screws. The end of the painted side shows the rebate cut into the 5mm thicknessas mentione above in the main body of the text. 












Up in the lift! the roof supports, before the smaller roof has been added. Not shown is the exta support that has been glued to the uppeer croos support shown here, this is the very useful handle. The rearwall of the (public portion) of the shop is fixed to the front edge of this also. On the inside of the shop windows I have added some black painted paper strip as the inside of the windows can be seen (via the other one) These are varnished over later for protection. 











All painted now, the rest of the photos are all of the finshed article. A most undignified position for the model its almost upside down, to view the extra added to the corbels etc. This is larger than life virtual;ly so the rough painting doea niot show as much as it does here! My darned camera showing thins up again! The corners of the walls are all covered in plastic right angled strip as protection for the corners. Mine came from a DIY store and it is quite a bit cheaper than the Pastruct version of the smae thing; grind out the internal corner with a dremel fitted with a drum sander as it can have a lot of 'draft'. 













All painted up, and a virtually 'ground level' view. I added a fancy top to the windows to add to the look of the building. The interior wall can just be seen with the door hiding behind the main doors.














The office (or Left han side) of the shop - one of the fixing screws can al;so be seen in the 5mm thick (allegedly concrete) base. The main shingled roof can be seen and the two flue chimmney stack (26mm square) sitting on the peak of the roof. all the flashing is made from aluminium food trays foil, very useful stuff! The panels under the windows are just one version of the sort of decoration Victorian builders used here. 











The rear - with its 'wood' finish, the windows are much plainer than the main building, and all windows are backed with a couple of coats of grey paint then a pair of backing coats of black, and finally a couple of coats of varnish. The rear of the false front is scribed for its planking, and the flasjing to cover the shingle to back koint can be seen, just visible is the metal standing seam roof










That lift is in use again! All the roof variations can be seen, and the little extra window in the subsidiary end wall; I am still pondering if a stovepipe can be usefully fiited at the rear; onl;y enough space here for a single window. so this is the side that supposedly has the baking oven in!












Self explanatory really! The base (part of a paving slab - get the thinnest you can they are easier to cut with an angle grinder) with the boardwalk at the right and the bits of plastic angle (much deeper than the stuff on the corners, again from a window fitters shop) 











The building shown on its base. The panel nearest the corner may have a blackboard fitted there with the 'Special today' on the top of it. A better view of the iintermediate wall can be seen here.

Thats all for now, decals are still to be designed but I have ideas for them - they will be fitted to the space(s) above the main windows.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, Seems you have managed to catch a lot of flavor with the multi-angles and materials in the rear. Really nice. Are you going to add some kind of imitation (at least) light from the front door overhang? I think I'd be looking for a way to display this build at something of a 3/4's view so some of the rear will show. 

Dave


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

I see why you wanted a baker for inside the building. It just cries out for interior detail. What a wonderful structure! And you've packed a lot of architectural detail into a small space. Too, I really like the realistic "plainess" of the structure's rear elevation as compared with its ornate front. Very few modelers ever do this. 

Marvelous!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
Well done!!!
That is an absolutely beautiful structure.
To me it just cries out " I'm an old building that has been remodeled, added on to, cobbled up, and made due with,
for commerce through many, many years". 
Great job, thanks for sharing.
Rick Marty


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Another beauty. 


For a great baker, see http://120pointme.blogspot.com

There is a new figure of a "butcher?Baker". That and several hundred cookies, breads and cakes and you are in business.


Rich Schiffman


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I've stopped in that place!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Neato, Peter! I like it.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter......WOW.....that is a great looking building, with an interior and a little weathering, it would be hard to tell it's model....


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Great structure. Love all those shapes & details. A marvelous piece of architecture. My wife has purchased all the bakers from Just Plain Folks.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Dean - Thank you fior the comments - most appreciated - the decals are needed first then some (very) minor weathering - our (UK) weather is more than capable of adding to my puny efforts; the interior is being thought aboout - first are some blinds from the top of the windows & doors, then some bakery goods need making from air dry clay round a plastic foam center. 

Richard - No wonder I can't find a baker - is your wife going to be doing a 'special' on e-Bay? (only kidding!) I have some ideas, as one figure all the way from the USA will be a bit steep inpost costs. Thanks fopr the kind comments.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter, I tried to purchased doors and windows from Railroad Avenue before they went out of the large scale kit business. Twice did I talk to them and twice they said ok, but in the end all I got was the run around. So I have that kit drawn up in CAD to build out of wood. I guess you could say that it is in my to do list. I have to finish my new bridge first. The start looks good.


----------

